# Unfused conductors in conduit bodies



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

This is kind of a rookie-ish question but it occured to me the other day that I didn't really know the answer to it.

Are unfused service entrance conductors allowed to be installed in condulets (LBs, etc.) or junction boxes, granted of course that the condulet or box is properly sized?

I've seen it done many times but I don't know if it is legal or not. I looked briefly in 230 and 314 and didn't see anything but I really really really have to go to the bathroom right now and don't have time to search more thoroughly before I post this


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

NEC wise no problem at all.

But some power companies do prohibit it.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Where I am you can do it after the meter but not before. I'm not sure if that is the CEC or a saskatchewan amendment.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Legal here. Even have used a 24x24 JB before the meter on a service


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Your not going to find anything in the NEC. The use of pull boxes and LB's, LR's,& LL's are design issues.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

If access to the unfused conductors is the issue, 'spose you could use one way screws on the condulet cover...


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

NEC wise it's ok, but if your service is very big LBs are a bad idea IMO. I've seen too many LBs blow up, I'd rather use a j-box on unfused conductors.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> NEC wise it's ok, but if your service is very big LBs are a bad idea IMO. I've seen too many LBs blow up, I'd rather use a j-box on unfused conductors.


Can't see why they would blow up if the wire was installed correctly..


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Most likely those Blown up LB's you are seeing are due to improper installation methods.

In other words , The LB is too small and the conductor insulation becomes compromised during installation. IE: Just because the conduit is 2" does not mean that a 2" condulet is the correct size to use. Read the markings on the inside of the LB. I am seeing them now that state the maxiumum number and size conductors allowed in that LB.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> Can't see why they would blow up if the wire was installed correctly..


That would be from idiots that believe a hammer is tool to get wires in the bottom of LB . There is always the Stupid factor.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

manchestersparky said:


> Most likely those Blown up LB's you are seeing are due to improper installation methods.
> 
> In other words , The LB is too small and the conductor insulation becomes compromised during installation. IE: Just because the conduit is 2" does not mean that a 2" condulet is the correct size to use. Read the markings on the inside of the LB. I am seeing them now that state the maxiumum number and size conductors allowed in that LB.


 Most of the time that's exactly it. When you get into bigger pipe it's easier, faster and doesn't cost any more just use a pull box.


----------



## racerjim0 (Aug 10, 2008)

^ Yep, and most 4" LB's are not rated for 500 mcm (though I don't think some inspectors know this)so a 3R JB is needed.
Around here we get to use three different code books, depending on what county/city jurisdiction/ power company your dealing with. It can get confusing.


----------

